# Elvish Question



## Ruveriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi i am very new here!!! i want to learn how to speak elvish!! like ths elvish on the movies. (do the elves in the movies speak more that just 1 language?) well if so i want to learn the language that Legolas speaks. well if u can answer thoughs questions then answer this! where do i go to learn to speak this? do i need to buy a dictionary, is there a web site, or do i have to buy a book? well i hope that u can help me!!!!


----------



## Ruveriel (Jan 10, 2003)

Well if any of u ppl decide to answer me just pm me cuz i think that i have to go. thanx


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 11, 2003)

www.ardalambion.com


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 11, 2003)

That 's a great site but you can also join the Quenya course in the Guild of Tolkienology.


----------



## Ruveriel (Jan 11, 2003)

Where in the middle-earth do i find that!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Finduilas _
> *That 's a great site but you can also join the Quenya course in the Guild of Tolkienology. *


The best place to learn elven!!!Even I started understanding it.The lessons there are easy cause the are made by ordinary people like us,not by professors etc...


----------



## Rúmil (Jan 12, 2003)

I resent that, Gil-Galad! Professors are normal people too you know


----------



## Earth&Fire (Jan 13, 2003)

are there any such things for Sindarin?


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok,here's a lot about Sindarin:
www.mgs.renzdirect.com/elvish/Sindarin
But there is a lot in Ardalambion as well.
You can look at the Generall Discussions Section-The Languages of Middle-Earth.


----------

